# Fattie Throwdown - Buffalo Chicken Wing Fattie



## bbq engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Here is my entry into the fattie throwdown in the tailgater category. Are you ever disappointed when you get a "Spicy Chicken" dinner, and then wonder where's the heat? I will tell you that I am. I also will guarantee you that if I serve you something at my house that I say is "volcano or Spicy", you are gonna feel it. 

I started with making some spicy chicken legs...Hot Legs is what I call them...I love hot legs, it is like a buffalo wing, but with more to eat. I started with the following spices in the following amounts:

2 tablespoons granulated garlic
2 tablespoons CBP
1 Tablespoon Cayenne
1 Tablespoon Chipotle
1 Tablespoon Lawry's 
Several stems of Marjoram (think Oregano)


Mixed the ingredients together and diced the Marjoram leaves.


Coated the chicken legs


Smoked the legs using Apple wood


Pulled the chicken meat. It is spicy, and after a couple of legs to try it out (complete with a dousing of Frank's red hot), my head was sweating. It is the kind of heat that draws you in and makes you want more!


I'm using Hot Scimecas Italian Sausage for my fattie. Love this stuff. I cut it out of the casings and threw it into a plastic bag to roll it out.




You gotta have some blue cheese with buffalo chicken wings. I am also going to put bacon inside the fattie and forego the bacon weave. Sometimes I think the weave takes the smoke penetration away from the sausage, but I definitely want the bacon flavor too!


I like using this as my hot sauce for wings and hot legs.


Rolled out and sauced up!


Putting the fattie together.


Added a lot of bacon...it doesn't show up real well, but there is a lot of it.


Tossed on some Blue Cheese.


More hot sauce for good measure.


Rolled it up, and tossed it into the smoker. It will be ready in about 2 hours.


----------



## rivet (Aug 16, 2009)

BBQ-E my mouth is waterin' as I watched your post load on my slow computer... wowowow!

Real good looking fattie, and yep that Frank's is the good stuff! A standby here at home for NFL Sunday games and hot wings. Gots to have the blue cheese too, and you got that right....well done.

Don't have that great looking hot sausage around here, but I am sure betting it is good. Great idea to use that!

Can't wait to see the finished goods...stomach is rumbling here....


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

Man that is a Great looking Buffalo Chicken Wing Fattie... Looks like a Winner to me... Can hardly wait to see finished Qview...


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 16, 2009)

I got the fattie out of the smoker, and let it set for a few minutes. I sliced it open, and served it with sliced carrots, celery, and a small ramekin of ranch dressing. This was awesome. It was definitely spicy, with a fantastic smoky heat and earthiness from the blue cheese...very rich, savory, and satisfying. Yes, this I would do again.

Here it is coming out of the smoker. I used cherry and apple wood to smoke this one.


Cut it open, very juicy!


Plated for my dinner with some carrots, celery, and ranch dressing. This was really satisfying and delicious!


----------



## fmcowboy (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty BBQ. Good job!!


----------



## fire it up (Aug 16, 2009)

Now THAT is a nice looking piece of hotness!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 16, 2009)

It looks delicious...


----------



## lifterpuller (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome.

Thanks for the qview and recipe.

Will be trying this soon.


----------



## alx (Aug 17, 2009)

WOW.That is real good/tasty looking.

Good Luck in the throwdown.I have yet to make a Fattie.But these throwdowns are a wealth of ideas.Thank you for sharing this Fattie.


----------



## guvna (Aug 17, 2009)

awesome fattie boss!


----------



## ocsnapper (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice job....


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 17, 2009)

One of the finer looking fatties I've seen in a while.  Nice work!


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks pretty good there BBQ. I have not done a fatty yet, but I think I will try to make time this week.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow that is one great looking Fattie- Mouth is watering just looking at it


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice idea for the throwdown!

Looks wonderful!


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 17, 2009)

Now thats a good looking and I mite say HOT fattie. I like the filling idea and some really good Q also. All I can wish is that you were at a Florida Gator game.


----------



## mistabob (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks sooooooo good!!!


----------



## tntxajun (Aug 18, 2009)

How were you able to achieve such a dark mahogany and charred appearance for your wings.
Mine are more golden brown with dark brown areas , not blackened, like yours. 

What temp and time do you use to gain that awesome effect ?


TIA,

Jack~


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 18, 2009)

_*CONGRATULATIONS*_
_*I told you it was a WINNER!!!  *_


----------



## ks smokepole (Aug 19, 2009)

That's some kinda good lookin', mouth watterin' goodness.  I gotta try your Buffallo Wing Chicken Fattie


----------



## gregandlaurie (Aug 29, 2009)

Another recipe added to my list if things to try! Thanks looks awesome!


----------



## action (Dec 6, 2009)

Just found this, My mouth is really watering. Can't wait to try 
Jack


----------



## jayhawk (Mar 11, 2010)

What temp did you smoke your wings at and for how long?  They look really good!


----------



## rdknb (Mar 11, 2010)

wow that looked so good


----------



## captsly (Mar 12, 2010)

Yet another great idea for a fattie!!  I will be trying that one for sure!


----------

